# USA - New Hampshire - Concord



## hobbes28 (Sep 21, 2004)

Here are a few from the Cap. of NH

This is an Arch in front of the capital building.






These two are a bank downtown.










This is of the same bank but just wanted to play in PS.





Self explanatory here.





I kinda liked the sihouette here and just wanted to post.






*Directions:*  Take 95 towards Boston.  Follow 93 North until you see the signs for Concord.


----------



## MDowdey (Sep 21, 2004)

nice work!!!!! ill be there soon!  


md


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 21, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> nice work!!!!! ill be there soon!
> 
> 
> md



Bring a jacket.  It's not like SC up here.  There are actually *four *seasons.


----------



## Alison (Sep 22, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, there are 6, you forgot mud season and black fly season.


----------

